
The NSA Told Me It Needs 4 Years to Answer a FOIA About a Coloring Book - Jerry2
https://motherboard.vice.com/read/the-nsa-told-me-it-needs-4-years-to-answer-a-foia-about-a-coloring-book
======
strictnein
So the author is clearly wasting the time of the staff that handle FOIA
requests at the NSA and then is surprised when the NSA doesn't respond in a
prompt fashion? But at least he got to waste tax dollars and write this super
cool article to signal that he is one of the cool kids, I guess.

